# Trader meetups?



## Akuma99 (25 January 2010)

As most know, trading full-time can be a rewarding, and solo endeavor and so the odd trader meetups used to be a bit of a break when I lived in the inner city. 

I have just moved out west, to a new area around Camden in western Sydney of late (the wonders of breaking from the 8-6 city commute of my previous life), and wondered if there were already any trader meetups in the area or elsewhere.

I post it hear as I trade currencies full time, but I hold no grudges to the "others" 

Best of luck this week on the markets.


----------



## beaul (25 January 2010)

I am much the same and would like to meet up with other traders in the Redland Bay area of Brisbane.


----------



## RoyalTrader (1 February 2010)

anyone in Perth?


----------



## Robshan (24 February 2010)

I'm in Newcastle NSW if anyone is up for discussion etc.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 February 2010)

Anyone own a brewery ?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (24 February 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Anyone own a brewery ?




I think that's what they call the Trader meetups in InZid. 

"Hey Brew, come en! Markut's about to open"

Could be wrong though


----------

